# Police Officer Geoffrey Breitkopf



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Geoffrey Breitkopf

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Nassau County Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 12, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire (Accidental)
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, March 12, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Geoffrey Breitkopf was accidentally shot and killed after being mistaken for a suspect by another police officer.

Officers from the Nassau County Police Department and an officer from the Metropolitan Transportation Authority Police Department responded to a call in Massapequa Park of a man running through the neighborhood armed with several knifes. After locating the suspect, they chased him on foot into a house, where the suspect barricaded himself inside a room. The officers removed the other occupants of the house and were inside when the suspect exited and charged at the officers with a knife in his hand. The officers shot and killed the suspect.

Officer Breitkopf, who was in plainclothes, responded to back-up the officers. He arrived at the scene just after the suspect had been shot and killed. He approached the house holding a rifle and was mistaken for a suspect by the Metropolitan Transportation Authority police officer, who then shot Officer Breitkopf.

Officer Breitkopf was taken to Nassau University Medical Center where he died from his wound.

Officer Breitkopf had served with the Nassau County Police Department for 12 years. He was assigned to the Bureau of Special Operations.

Officer Breitkopf is survived by his wife and two children.

Agency Contact Information
Nassau County Police Department
1490 Franklin Avenue
Mineola, NY 11501

Phone: (516) 573-7000

_*Please contact the Nassau County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Breitkopf


----------

